# SOLD: CVA Accura V2 PR Muzzleloader



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought this rifle earlier this year for my wife, with the hope it would open more hunting opportunities. While she loves to hunt, she loves her .243 much more. She has no interest in smokepoles, and I already have a few of my own. So I'm going to sell it for about what I'm into it. It comes with the CVA Gun case, CVA sling, CVA tool and cleaning kit, and manual.

I'm including a CVA Blackhorn 209 breech I bought for it.

The gun comes with a lifetime warranty Konus 3x9 scope with illuminated Red and Blue dot cross hair centers (you can dial them up and down in brightness, or turn off). CVA guarantees their Accura V2 line for accuracy.

I posted some initial negative comments on this gun after its first shooting, believing the scope was no good. At the same shooting session, I tried my Remington 700ML and found it also was having a terrible groups. I've since come to believe the problem was the specific green Hornady sabots I was using in both rifles. The Accura has an extremely tight bore, and there is too much friction for the Hornady sabots and they start to melt before they exit the bore, causing deformation and upsetting the bullet in flight, causing bad accuracy. I'd recommend switching to Harvester sabots or other projectiles CVA recommends. When I switched sabots in the Rem, it went right back to 2" groups (haven't shot the CVA since).










The red / blue light bleed around the edge is only from the phone camera taking a picture. Its not visible when shouldering the firearm. The illuminated crosshair is pretty neat.




















Asking $350, what I'm into it.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sold!

-DallanC


----------

